# my dog has worms... question about blackwalnut wormwood tincture...



## TN1989 (Apr 6, 2011)

so my dog has worms... ive been feeding him garlic and pumpkin seed and fig... but i went and got some blackwalnut and wormwood tincture but i dont know how to give it to him... does anyone know if i can just put it right into his food... or will that like make it not work or something... i thought about just holding his mouth open and just pouring a couple drops down his throat but the stuff smells so strong i think it prolly taste like shit so if i can avoid torturing my baby i want too haha. so if anyone knows the right way to give a dog blackwalnut wormwood tincture to treat worms your info would be greatly appreciated! thank you.


----------



## Myechtatel (Apr 6, 2011)

not sure but i heard black walnut tastes like ash. i doubt you could get him to eat it. try making a tea and soaking his food in it. maybe add some sugar? i know thats counterproductive but that's the only way it would be palatable to a human. not sure about the wormwood. hope this helped a little.


----------



## Dameon (Apr 7, 2011)

Why doesn't anybody ever just go to the pet store and get a bottle of dewormer? It costs about $12. Instead, people would rather shove all kinds of random horrible stuff down a dog's throat in the hopes that it'll kill worms. There's a reason they make dewormer; if my dog had worms I would just fork out the money and get rid of them as quickly and painlessly as possible so my dog would be happy and healthy.

Wormwood is bitter as all hell; good luck getting your dog to eat anything with that stuff on it.


----------



## Myechtatel (Apr 7, 2011)

^true. i think it's a lot cheaper than that even if you get it at walmart. like 4-6 dollars.


----------



## TN1989 (Apr 21, 2011)

i know dewormer is really cheap... i called three different vets in my area and the animal shelter... none of them would let me buy the dewormer without taking him in for a check up first which ran between 40-60 bucks. so... 12 bucks for dewormer 40 bucks for a check up and then one place even said the test that theyd give him to make sure he had him would cost money too. maybe i could buy the dewormer on the internet??
but.. in the mean time untill i get some $$$ in like two weeks cause i hate panning where i live... im tryna do the organic thing cause... i mean... they had to treat worms somehow before dewormer??? 
he doesnt seem to really mind the wormwood too bad.


----------



## Lizzzzz (Apr 21, 2011)

worms can't live in a system with nicotine. one small pinch of tobacco (shoved down the throat cuz i doubt he'd eat it) a day keeps all worms away including heartworms, and you only need to do it for like one week every month. or you can get dewormer at wallmart. there's 2 different kinds to kill the 3 types of intestinal worms. heartworm medication is not attainable without a vet.


----------



## Lizzzzz (Apr 21, 2011)

and a small pinch is seriously a couple flakes. doesn't take much at all. it sounds like it's horrible but it's how my 3 1/2 year old lab has stayed worm free since she was a pup


----------



## Myechtatel (Apr 21, 2011)

^seems like it would do more good than bad. you do know nicotine is extremely toxic right?


----------



## Nelco (Apr 21, 2011)

there's a thread like this, in general banter, that has a lot of good idea's.


----------



## Nelco (Apr 21, 2011)

Dameon said:


> Why doesn't anybody ever just go to the pet store and get a bottle of dewormer? It costs about $12. Instead, people would rather shove all kinds of random horrible stuff down a dog's throat in the hopes that it'll kill worms. There's a reason they make dewormer; if my dog had worms I would just fork out the money and get rid of them as quickly and painlessly as possible so my dog would be happy and healthy.
> 
> Wormwood is bitter as all hell; good luck getting your dog to eat anything with that stuff on it.




never knew that...i'm a sideways dumbass


----------



## Lizzzzz (Apr 21, 2011)

yeah.. thats why you only do a couple flakes of tobacco. ANY trace of nicotine in a dog's system and worms cant live. my dog's never gotten sick from it. dogs are also supposed to be allergic to garlic but i've given it to her as an antibiotic/antifungal when we had ringworm (which is not a worm but a fungus, but you dirty fuckin kids should know that!)


----------



## tautoutrain (Apr 21, 2011)

Dameon said:


> Why doesn't anybody ever just go to the pet store and get a bottle of dewormer? It costs about $12.


 you can go to your local feed store, or even try to find a vet supply store.


----------



## boxofrocks (Apr 21, 2011)

you can buy dewormer at pet stores. Atleast that's where I got mine. It might be different for other states? Try ordering online?


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Aug 4, 2011)

Im pretty sure you can put it in his water ive never heard about using it on dogs tho i dont see why not


----------



## Dmac (Aug 7, 2011)

you can find dewormers at pretty much any store with a pets section. and they are usually easy to pocket if you don't have money.


----------

